# Bloodline



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I was wondering if you could help me understand this bloodline. I have a pup that I have been told is Gotti and Monster G. I just recently got the Application for Registration for my pup and will be sending it in really soon. But I was wondering if someone could help me truly know what the bloodline is. The Sire's Name is 'PR' Cirilo's Tyson and the Dam is ABK's SHK's Muneca. Would someone be able to help me out wih this? They are registered through UKC. Thanks.


----------



## CUTDOWNSKENNELS (May 18, 2009)

YOU NEED THE PEDIGREE .......TO SEE WHAT THE BLOODLINE IS


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I did not find those ped online so sorry I cannot help


----------

